# Help ! message "prise en charge virtualisation désactivé" !



## lolodu56 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis 2 ans, tout se passe bien et voilà que ce matin à la mise en route j'ai un message au démarrage de parallel desktops un message survient :

"Votre machine virtuelle risque de ralentir car la prise en charge de la virtualisation est désactivée sur votre Mac.

Pour une performance optimales, veuillez activer la prise en charge de la virtualisation matérielle dans le micrologiciel de votre Mac."

Du coup, impossible de charger le pilote parallels !!!

Comment peut-on l'activer ??? J'ai cherché pais pas trouvé !

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## lolodu56 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vois que ça sèche 
Finalement j'ai trouvé la solution, il faut aller dans : "préference système/sécurite"/cocher "utiliser la mémoire virtuelle sécurisée". 
Et c'est reparti, la machine virtuelle redémarre.
Par contre je ne sais pas pourquoi cela s'est changé avant et tout seul !!!

  Bonne journée


----------



## Michele DC (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Un des logiciels que jutlise ne tournant que sur Windows, jai été amenée à  opter pour la passerelle Parallels.
Lutilisation se passait sans accroc jusquà il y a 2 jours instant T où au lieu de pouvoir lancer la machine virtuelle et Windows dans la foulée, la VM se lance mais lorsque je veux démarrer Windows jobtiens  un premier  message à savoir:


_Votre machine virtuelle risque de ralentir car la prise en charge de la virtualisation est désactivée sur votre Mac.
Pour une performance optimales, veuillez activer la prise en charge de la virtualisation matérielle dans le micrologiciel de votre Mac.
_

Puis

_Impossible de charger le pilote Parallels.
Réactivez votre Mac et réessayez._

En consultant le forum, jai découvert quil y avait peut-être une piste via Préférences Système/Sécurité où effectivement la case utiliser la mémoire virtuelle était décochée sans que je sois intervenue pour cela
Jai donc recoché, fermé la session de même que  lordi et redémarré.
En vain car cela ne fonctionne pas plus après cette manip.

Jai vérifié les mises à jour tant pour liMac que pour Parallels. Tout était et est à jour.

Le service technique de la boutique Apple conseille de réinstaller Windows ce qui implique que je perdrais tous les  projets déjà élaborés jusquici ce nest donc pas une solution qui menthousiame
Jai également essayé de trouver une solution auprès du service technique Parallels qui semble délocalisé sur un autre continent et na pas plus trouvé de solution jusquici & jai un besoin urgent de mon programme

Quelquun peut-il maider?

Pour les paramètres un peu plus techniques :
1/ version Mac : Léopard
2/ version Parallels : Buid 6.0.12106 (694452  dernière mise à jour 15/09/2011)
3/ version Windows 7

Merci par avance!


----------



## lolodu56 (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Bien, c'est la muise quoi !
Pour moi la solution a été de réinstaller parallels (après l'avoir viré) et ensuite recréer une MV
en installant windows 7.
Depuis tout est OK...pourvu que ça dure !

Avant j'avais fait la mise à jour de vista vers 7 : la partition de vista reste et windows 7 vient se greffer...bref l'usine à gaz et source d'ennuis... 

Tu devrais faire la même chose je pense en espérant que tu as sauvegardé ce que tu avais d'important sous windows....

Bon courage


----------

